# Помоготе оценить баян



## tapka (15 Апр 2013)

Помогите пожалуйста определить рыночную стоимость баяна. Новый, в футляре. Буду очень признательна!














также баян "Этюд" (б/у)







также интересует стоимость аккордеона Weltmaster Stella (состояние нового)


----------



## tapka (16 Апр 2013)

Помогите пожалуйста! Очень нужен ваш совет!!


----------



## vitttalik (16 Апр 2013)

Посмотрите аналогичные предложения на Avito.ru так будет более менее правильно, не забудьте что нужно учесть общее состояние баяна а не только внешний вид.


----------

